# First time taking goats camping!



## imported_Ozark Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi folks,
I have milk goats. I have been leash training them, and they are very tame. I plan to train them to pack and to pull a small cart... more as mama's little helpers.

However, we are going camping, and it is take them with me, or I have to stay home to milk them. I can get coverage for the other animals, just no volunteer milkers! The other folks going camping are great with me bringing the goats... they don't know what a pain, goats can be getting into stuff. All that I am taking is does.

I need some words of wisdom... or suggestions to not go crazy with this adventure, they have never gone overnight anywhere before.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Yes. goats can be a pain. Off leash!
Keep them on a tether.
sort of like dogs on a leash.
Or horses on a Lead.
It is up to you!


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

One more thing. In years past. I have accually taken a milk goat camping..

She did great. Guess that would depend on the goat.......


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

On my first trip with others, I gave all the others squirt guns.

That gave them a feeling of control over their interaction with the goats.


----------



## imported_Ozark Lady (Aug 25, 2010)

Good advice! I do have the young goats trained to run from my squirt bottle of water. It is not harmful and keeps them off of me while I am milking the mama's.
I am not sure that the adult goats would react to a water gun.

They are leash trained, and they do get staked out to clear weeds under the powerline etc, where there is no fencing. But, if I am out of their sight, when they are staked out, they holler like they are in pain. So, I find something to do outside where they can clearly see me.

The truck and the rack will be there, not a hiking trip, so I can also put them back into the truck if they are too bad!


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

You will have fun . Fresh milk too!


----------

